# American Horro Story: Coven



## Rodders (Oct 30, 2013)

Been seeing a lot of photos and gifs on the internet. Is it any good?


----------



## Ice fyre (Nov 7, 2013)

I have a couple of episodes recorded to watch so am looking forward to it, I understand that if its anything like the previous series it should be very very strange!


----------



## Ice fyre (Nov 19, 2013)

Watched the first three episodes of this, interesting, some brilliant stuff quite dark. I loved Cathy Bates, fantastic casting. This is definatley one to watch, I suspect its going to just get weirder!


----------



## Ice fyre (Nov 21, 2013)

Just watched Episode 4...wow, this is clever stylish and nasty. Cathy Bates continues to shine, the Butler is getting steadily creepier! Love the theme music so weird and strange, the opening credits are fantastic!


----------

